# Purchase price above price limit and executed price?



## sampson701 (13 October 2014)

Hi everyone.

Been reading on in this forum for a while and appreciate all the info. I just a question I haven't come across yet.

I'm a very small time ASX investor just learning the ropes at this stage. My first few orders I made worked out well however I'm confused about two I made recently.

I use westpac online investing. Placed an order with PRICE LIMIT of $13.80. On my trade confirmation the EXECUTED PRICE IS $13.80. But when I look at my portfolio it says my PURCHASE PRICE is $14.02. I don't understand why this happens. I know there are different types of orders but the PRICE LIMIT is really the only option wespact offers to me. 

Second time this happened was today. PRICE LIMIT 0.205, EXECUTED PRICE 0.205, PURCHASE PRICE 0.209.

Can someone explain this simply for me please and suggest how I can stop this from happening. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## skyQuake (13 October 2014)

Looks like they included brokerage into your purchase price. Its fairly standard


----------



## sampson701 (13 October 2014)

skyQuake said:


> Looks like they included brokerage into your purchase price. Its fairly standard




Thanks skyQuake,

If this is the case why would this not have happened with my first few trades?
Is there a way to change this? Otherwise do I just have to factor that into the trade and set a lower Price Limit?


----------



## burglar (13 October 2014)

sampson701 said:


> Thanks skyQuake,
> 
> If this is the case why would this not have happened with my first few trades?
> Is there a way to change this? Otherwise do I just have to factor that into the trade and set a lower Price Limit?




The purchase price as described, is the total price per share (as SQ says) including oneway brokerage.
A totally confusing and useless piece of information.
Best ignored.

Re earlier trades, did you have a 'free brokerage' joining offer?


----------

